# ScreenCopy



## Ralle (2 Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein kleines Helferlein, um sich z.Bsp. Screens von Visualisierungen zu speichern. Entweder vom VNC-Fenster oder auch in der Runtime bzw. Simulation. Ich weiß, daß gibts schon, aber ich hab mir das etwas optimiert, so daß man weniger Arbeit hat.

http://www.sps-prog.de/Download/Dateien/ScreenCopy.zip


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juni 2009)

*Cooles Tool*

Hallo Ralle,
das ist ja ein cooles Tool! :TOOL:

Den Button "Hilfe" würde ich aber nach "Info" umbenennen. ;-)

Ist sehr nett von dir, dass du dein Tool hier kostenlos zur Verfügung
stellst. Andere würde da glatt 300 EUR für verlangen.

Nach meinem Bauchgetätschle  noch ne Frage:
Baust du bei Gelegenheit mal meinen Vorschlag (Taskanzeige) in dein Fenster-Tool ein?

Mit dem FTool habe ich schon viele Kollegen begeistern können,
die im Büro mit 2 Monitoren arbeiten und auf der Baustelle dann
ihre Fenster nicht wieder finden. 

Nochmal Dank für den Download!


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2009)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Baust du bei Gelegenheit mal meinen Vorschlag (Taskanzeige) in dein Fenster-Tool ein?



Ich wußte doch, da war noch was. Sollten die nur angezeigt werden oder wolltest du damit etwas tun?

PS: Übrigens Screencopy kann man mit FTool  nicht so gut positionieren, da ich es etwas in den Hintergrund des Screen gerückt habe, also nicht wundern.


----------



## IBN-Service (3 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich wußte doch, da war noch was. Sollten die nur angezeigt werden oder wolltest du damit etwas tun?



Hallo Ralle,

es wäre praktisch, wenn ich nicht "mühseelig" den gewünschten Task,
den ich mit dem FTool verschieben will, von Hand eintippen müsste, sondern
z.B. in einem DropDown einfach auswählen und anklicken könnte.

Manchmal sind die Namen auch recht lange, da schleichen sich schonmal 
gerne Tippfehler ein, ein Leerzeichen wird übersehen usw.

Was meinst du, lässt sich das noch machen?

Ein Fläschlein unserer ortsüblichen starkalkoholischen Spezialität wäre sicher drinn!


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2009)

Das wird schon gehen, ich schreib es mir in mein ToDo.


----------



## dalbi (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

erst mal Danke, echt cool!

Fehlen würde noch ein Automatisches speichern z.B. Datum+Uhrzeit und eine Tastenkombination zum Starten.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2009)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> erst mal Danke, echt cool!
> 
> ...



Ok, wird auch vorgemerkt. Ich nehme an, du meinst mit der Tastenkombination den Start eines Screenshots, wenn Screencopy als Programm bereits läuft? Muß ich mal drüber nachdenken, ob das mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln gehen wird.


----------



## Human (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

super, vielen Dank!!!

Was mir gelegentlich fehlt ist, dass der Cursor (Text und Maus) nicht mit auf einen Screenshot bekomme... wäre das auch irgendwie möglich, dass die mit drauf kommen?


----------



## dalbi (4 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ok, wird auch vorgemerkt. Ich nehme an, du meinst mit der Tastenkombination den Start eines Screenshots, wenn Screencopy als Programm bereits läuft?



Ja genau so habe ich es gemeint. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Muß ich mal drüber nachdenken, ob das mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln gehen wird.



Mach Dich doch nicht so klein. Ist es in Delphi geschrieben?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2009)

Da ich meine Homepage renoviert habe, sind leider die obigen Links nicht mehr aktuell.

Downloads


----------

